# how to watch movies on tv while it's streaming on computer?



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

i like to watch movies free online in many sites where they offer streaming movies. is there anyway i can watch it on my tv? i know a need some plugs but is this possible?


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

bump...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If your TV is connected to your computer it should work as a monitor would. Just make sure you set the screen resolution to one that the TV can handle. Your owner's manual will tell you what those are.

If its not connected you need to connect it. To help with that we need to know what video card you have in the comp and what video inputs the TV has.


----------



## BuckeyeSeabee (Jun 10, 2010)

If you're in the market, a lot of the new TV's and Blu-ray players have WiFi and can stream media from the internet or your computer through your wireless home network. There are also media players that are cheaper.

Otherwise, if you just want to use your TV as a monitor, your TV should be set up relatively close to your PC, within 6'-8', because longer cables will weaken the signal. You can, however, find cables like HDMI at 50' or more. There are several options for this:

HDMI will give you the best A/V quality. Both your TV and PC need to have HDMI ports for this connection.

S-Video will only carry video, and both your TV and PC need to have S-Video ports for this connection.

VGA will also only carry video. VGA is your PC's monitor out (many laptops have one, some desktops have two). Some TV's are equiped with a VGA Input. If your PC has an open VGA port, and your TV has a Component In port (three RCA jacks, red/blue/green) you can use a VGA to Video Cable.

Converter, for if your TV's video inputs don't match any of your PC's video outputs, might be your solution. Like this Universal PC Vga to TV Signal Converter Box for $25. There are other types of these converters available.

If you don't have HDMI and want to carry the audio over as well, you can use your PC's headphone jack with a standard mini-to-RCA cable. Like this Stereo Y-cable Mini Male-Two RCA Males for $5.

You're local RadioShak, WalMart or BestBuy should have everything you need to make these connections.


----------

